# Anthony Bourdain's custom Bob Kramer knife at auction.



## DitmasPork (Oct 11, 2019)

Anthony Bourdain's Custom Bob Kramer Steel and Meteorite Chef’s Knife is currently up for auction.

The knife's estimate was $4000–$6000.

*As of today, with 29 bids in, the current price is $ 26,250.00* (which includes the 25% buyer's premium). 18 days left for bidding.

It's fascinating to watch, I'd love to see the knife reach above 30k or higher, which would be awesome. Big part of the profits to benefit Anthony Bourdain Legacy Scholarship at CIA.

IMO, the higher the amount it fetches, the better it is for the knife market, by bringing more attention to fine knife making. Oh, if I were rich.

Admittedly, I have a soft spot for Bourdain, since I used to work across the street from Les Halles, which was my hangout when he cooked there.







https://bid.igavelauctions.com/bidding.taf?_function=detail&auction_uid1=5555226


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it will land somewhere in the mid- to upper-30s. Heck, one not owned by Bourdain would do that. Will be interesting to see if a celebrity friend picks it up.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 11, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> I'm pretty sure it will land somewhere in the mid- to upper-30s. Heck, one not owned by Bourdain would do that. Will be interesting to see if a celebrity friend picks it up.



What's the average price range for custom Kramer's on the secondary market?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Anyone know the proportion of meteorite iron in these blades?


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 11, 2019)

Seems like the regular 'used' damascus ones were routinely hitting the low- to mid- $20ks a while back, and the new ones Kramer was auctioning himself, which were typically a bit fancier, were routinely landing in the upper 20s to low-30s.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 11, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> What's the average price range for custom Kramer's on the secondary market?



Epicurean Edge (Blade Gallery) had a few Kramer damascus knives in the $10K recently. Nice slicer is still available.
https://www.bladegallery.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1397&cat=Kramer,+Bob,+M.S.

At auction his knives can sell for over $30K for some reason...


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 11, 2019)

parbaked said:


> Epicurean Edge (Blade Gallery) had a few Kramer damascus knives in the $10K recently. Nice slicer is still available.
> https://www.bladegallery.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1397&cat=Kramer,+Bob,+M.S.
> 
> At auction his knives can sell for over $30K for some reason...



This one is special, comes with a cracked saya! Seriously, interested to see where star power pushes this knife. It's like the baseball from Howie Kendrick's (Washington National's) grand slam the other night is worth a pretty penny.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 11, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> It's like the baseball from Howie Kendrick's (Washington National's) grand slam the other night is worth a pretty penny.


I don't think it is worth that much in LA


----------



## parbaked (Oct 11, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> This one is special, comes with a cracked saya! Seriously, interested to see where star power pushes this knife.



This one is probably the most "famous" Kramer knife...very special.
It should sell for more than other Kramers!

It was the subject of a "Raw Craft" documentary.
It's meteorite damascus.
The proceeds go to charity.
All that Bourdain brings to the value...


----------



## valgard (Oct 11, 2019)

parbaked said:


> This one is probably the most "famous" Kramer knife...very special.
> It should for more than other Kramers!
> 
> It was the subject of a "Raw Craft" documentary.
> ...



add: it's meteorite damascus + hamon


----------



## McMan (Oct 11, 2019)

Kramer discussed wanting to buy this one back...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 11, 2019)

McMan said:


> Kramer discussed wanting to buy this one back...


He should at least fix that saya


----------



## gcsquared (Oct 11, 2019)

Interesting... Bourdain’s family is also selling his watch collection, with a large portion of the proceeds going to scholarship at CIA


----------



## Kippington (Oct 11, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Seriously, interested to see where star power pushes this knife.


Reminds me of a cello of the famed Stradivarius stock. It increased in value a century after its creation when Napoleon Bonaparte tried to play it and put dents in the wood after straddling it with his boots on.
Now its worth something like $20 million...


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 12, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> I don't think it is worth that much in LA



Hahahahaha man you said it. It’s like a cloud descended over the city this week [emoji58]


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 12, 2019)

parbaked said:


> This one is probably the most "famous" Kramer knife...very special.
> It should sell for more than other Kramers!
> 
> It was the subject of a "Raw Craft" documentary.
> ...




I don’t think this knife was the one made for that vignette. He actually waited for this knife for quite a while iirc.


----------



## Stratguy (Oct 12, 2019)

This knife and the knife in that segment are not the same. I actually prefer the knife being auctioned.


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 13, 2019)

With an auction estimate of $4000-6000 it sounds like the auction house should hire a more knowledgeable knife consultant, just sayin...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 13, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> With an auction estimate of $4000-6000 it sounds like the auction house should hire a more knowledgeable knife consultant, just sayin...


Happens all the time. They are just guide prices and don't necessarily correlate to market value. I remember the SF realty market where houses were being advertised for a fraction what they were worth just to get people interested...... and hopeful. They always sold for 2x, 3x, 4x more than the asking price.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 13, 2019)

Right -- they intentionally list low expected pricing to draw people to the auction. Never pay any attention to the estimated prices.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 13, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if this goes over $100k.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 13, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> With an auction estimate of $4000-6000 it sounds like the auction house should hire a more knowledgeable knife consultant, just sayin...


igavel is pretty savvy and smart. Low estimate to get people salivating—knowing where lots have a potential to end up. Often at auctions, they'll have an estimate, but attach a reserve to the piece where if it doesn't achieve a certain price it gets pulled from the auction. Auction is doing fairly well, the Michelin Man statue, which is very cool, estimated $150–250 is now 4.6k. Fun to watch auctions, I've gone to a few since the big auction houses are in NYC.!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 13, 2019)

I'd love to attend a high end watch auction. Some real bargains can be had unless you want a Rolex with a celebrity connection eg Paul Newman or Steve McQueen


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 13, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I'd love to attend a high end watch auction. Some real bargains can be had unless you want a Rolex with a celebrity connection eg Paul Newman or Steve McQueen



They can be fun, though auctions a couple of decades ago were much more of a spectacle, with big money people there—now a lot of the big buyers phone in, or bid online. What's fantastic is going to the previews, where you can see the lots on exhibit. I'm planning on going to see the Bourdain stuff tomorrow, which is on display.


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 14, 2019)

I've participated in art and collectibles auctions with Sotheby's and Christie's auction houses and never seen an estimate as unrealistic as this, basically an order of magnitude off. It's like estimating a Fujiyama for $50-80.  If somebody were taking side bets, I would've bet $10000 that the winning bid would be multiples of the estimate...


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Oct 14, 2019)

CALLED IT! There was a Reddit thread and I estimated 25k. Boom!


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 14, 2019)

Surprised to hear it went that low. Maybe the market is softening.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 14, 2019)

DisconnectedAG said:


> CALLED IT! There was a Reddit thread and I estimated 25k. Boom!


Its not over yet. Another 16 days still to run. This will go much higher.


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Oct 16, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its not over yet. Another 16 days still to run. This will go much higher.


You are right of course. I thought it had closed. Agree it will go higher. Maybe another 15? Or do you reckon it will pass 50?


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 16, 2019)

DisconnectedAG said:


> You are right of course. I thought it had closed. Agree it will go higher. Maybe another 15? Or do you reckon it will pass 50?



There hasn't been any action on the knife for almost a week, still at 29 bids, still 14 days to go. Buyer's quandary—should one buy the Bourdain-Kramer knife or 408 King NEO stones, or 25 Katos, or a car.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 16, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> There hasn't been any action on the knife for almost a week, still at 29 bids, still 14 days to go. Buyer's quandary—should one buy the Bourdain-Kramer knife or 408 King NEO stones, or 25 Katos, or a car.


For me it was a new concrete driveway and a new patio. I would have preferred the knife though.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 16, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> For me it was a new concrete driveway and a new patio. I would have preferred the knife though.



Yeah, but you already have one

Anyway, i see the early bids as just raising the starting point for the real bidding...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 16, 2019)

chinacats said:


> Anyway, i see the early bids as just raising the starting point for the real bidding...


+1


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 16, 2019)

Couldn’t care less...


----------



## Barclid (Oct 16, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> Couldn’t care less...



If you cared less, you might not have even posted.


----------



## WPerry (Oct 16, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Buyer's quandary—should one buy the Bourdain-Kramer knife or 408 King NEO stones, or 25 Katos, or a car.



Irrelevant - it's a knife second, it's AB's first and foremost.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 16, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> There hasn't been any action on the knife for almost a week, still at 29 bids, still 14 days to go. Buyer's quandary—should one buy the Bourdain-Kramer knife or 408 King NEO stones, or 25 Katos, or a car.



Could be the calm before the storm… last auction I won I decided no sense expressing interest until the 11th hour, just watching quietly in the background, then bid around the time anti-sniping provisions would apply.

Some Kramer’s have sold for over $50k, I think there was a Kiritsuke over $60k. Will be interesting to se what this goes for


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 16, 2019)

I would not be surprised to see $50-60K final price incl premium


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 17, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I'd love to attend a high end watch auction. Some real bargains can be had unless you want a Rolex with a celebrity connection eg Paul Newman or Steve McQueen


The unrestored mustañg McQueen drove in Bullit went for big bucks.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 17, 2019)

My mistake has not gone to auction yet. Saw it in a glass case at Mecum auction. It will sell in the millions.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Mindboggling what the 'celebrity factor' does to value.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 17, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> My mistake has not gone to auction yet. Saw it in a glass case at Mecum auction. It will sell in the millions.



That's a sweet ride!
https://www.hagerty.com/articles-vi...ullitt-most-expensive-mustang-sold-at-auction


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks for the link. Curious to see how much it goes for. It would be nice if it could end up in public arena. Probably not though. 

A Aston Martin DB5 Sean Connery Bond Movie sold for 6.4 million. Then again a DB5 is worth a lot more at auction then a fastback Mustang. I'm sure that Pony is worth more unrestored. It is a pretty cool car. Read somewhere that the owners wife used it as a daily driver for a while, her kids thought it was too loud


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 18, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Thanks for the link. Curious to see how much it goes for. It would be nice if it could end up in public arena. Probably not though.
> 
> A Aston Martin DB5 Sean Connery Bond Movie sold for 6.4 million. Then again a DB5 is worth a lot more at auction then a fastback Mustang. I'm sure that Pony is worth more unrestored. It is a pretty cool car. Read somewhere that the owners wife used it as a daily driver for a while, her kids thought it was too loud



Off topic, sorry. For less money than the mustang, I'd rather have this Triumph motorcycle from Steve McQueen's collection:
https://www.motorcyclenews.com/news/2019/january/las-vegas-bonhams-motorbike-auction/

Bond's Aston Martin had been a dream car for me.


----------



## inferno (Oct 18, 2019)

i'm gonna buy that knife and then immediately flip it here for the double. now you know!


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 18, 2019)

inferno said:


> i'm gonna buy that knife and then immediately flip it here for the double. now you know!


 Do it! Next bid will cost you $27,500.


----------



## ian (Oct 18, 2019)

I promise that I'll buy it from you for double the price if you do. Oh, fine. Triple.


----------



## inferno (Oct 18, 2019)

ian said:


> I promise that I'll buy it from you for double the price if you do. Oh, fine. Triple.



You can also pay me in ferraris or lambos.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 18, 2019)

ian said:


> I promise that I'll buy it from you for double the price if you do. Oh, fine. Triple.


Curious on what the highest price a Kramer knife has sold for?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 18, 2019)

Wow that's a nice Triumph. One of my first bikes back in the day was a BSA 441 Victor single thumper. Wish I still had that bike. Off topic celebrity knives to cars & motorcycles sweet polished aluminum engine casings much better than chrome.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 28, 2019)

It went up a $1000. Now $27,000 total. 2 days to go. Maybe things will get interesting tomorrow.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 28, 2019)

My sniping program is set to max out at $37,000. I won't pay a penny more!


----------



## Beau Nidle (Oct 29, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Curious on what the highest price a Kramer knife has sold for?



I think there was one with some crazy engraving on the handle that went for over $50k. The Kramer auctions are tough to follow these days because you can't register if you aren't in the US anymore.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Beau Nidle said:


> I think there was one with some crazy engraving on the handle that went for over $50k. The Kramer auctions are tough to follow these days because you can't register if you aren't in the US anymore.


Plus he makes you pay


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 29, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Plus he makes you pay


I believe that is to keep people from logging in and screwing up the auctions. I can understand the need. It's only a $1.00 if I remember correctly. He gives a heck of a lot more money to charities than I ever will, so more power to him.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 29, 2019)

16-17 hours to go. Then we will all know the truth of the value of a celebrities' name once he is gone I guess.


----------



## ButlerHoosierChef (Oct 30, 2019)

So what did it end up going for?


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 30, 2019)

Current bid is 50k (plus 25% buyer’s premium).

Three hours remaining.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 30, 2019)

Two hours left, now at $62,500.00 (including buyers prem.).


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 30, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Two hours left, now at $62,500.00 (including buyers prem.).


So thats WildBoar out then.


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 30, 2019)

http://bid.igavelauctions.com/Bidding.taf?_function=detail&Auction_uid1=5555165
All I wanted was the desk. I had this fantasy when it was at 5k, where I was like "that would be a really bad idea, but doable right?". Nope. That **** costs more than my masters degree.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 30, 2019)

Now at $75,625.00 (including buyers prem.). One hour left.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Now its getting interesting. $103K incl premium. Reconsidering your top bid WildBoar? Last chance.......


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 30, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Now its getting interesting. $103K incl premium. Reconsidering your top bid WildBoar? Last chance.......



Buyer's premium alone is $20,625.00!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 30, 2019)

*cough* $10,000 per inch *cough*


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 30, 2019)

3 mins left almost $200K *choke*

We have a bidding war......


----------



## AT5760 (Oct 30, 2019)

$185k plus premium!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hammered @$231,250


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 30, 2019)

231,250 final. Forget the house honey, I've got a knife


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 30, 2019)

I really didn't see that coming but then I didn't see Bourdain offing himself either.


----------



## Matus (Oct 30, 2019)

Now it will hang on a wall next to some Rembrandt.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 30, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> So thats WildBoar out then.


Feck, sure looks that way...


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 30, 2019)

Matus said:


> Now it will hang on a wall next to some Rembrandt.


Will be flipped next week on BST.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 30, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Will be flipped next week on BST.


I'm only buying if they fix the broken Saya...... and asking price is $1000


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 30, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> So thats WildBoar out then.


 Hmmm, I wonder if at that price I could buy it and flip it... 



Corradobrit1 said:


> Hammered @$231,250


Yeah, this is probably a bit high to consider for flipping purposes... 

Probably a $40k knife at auction if it was a brand new knife, never owned by anyone else. The AB ownership added $190k!


----------



## Zweber12 (Oct 30, 2019)

Since we are in amazement, an interesting stat. So the Kramer sold for $920 USD per mm, which is *80 times* higher than the most expensive Shigefusa ever sold. (when measured in price per mm and before you ask, this was for a kasumi yo gyuto sold earlier this year)


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Zweber12 said:


> Since we are in amazement, an interesting stat. So the Kramer sold for $920 USD per mm, which is *80 times* higher than the most expensive Shigefusa ever sold. (when measured in price per mm and before you ask, this was for a kasumi yo gyuto sold earlier this year)


But what if AB had owned the Shig? The power of celebrity for some buyers


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 30, 2019)

Zweber12 said:


> Since we are in amazement, an interesting stat. So the Kramer sold for $920 USD per mm, which is *80 times* higher than the most expensive Shigefusa ever sold. (when measured in price per mm and before you ask, this was for a kasumi yo gyuto sold earlier this year)


Time to switch over from Shigs?


----------



## ian (Oct 30, 2019)

So y'all, good news! I'm the buyer, and I was thinking we could do a passaround. Who's in? Maybe a minimum of 20 posts to participate, US only. Please keep it for a week, and ship priority to the next destination insured for $230,000.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 30, 2019)

ian said:


> So y'all, good news! I'm the buyer, and I was thinking we could do a passaround. Who's in? Maybe a minimum of 20 posts to participate, US only. Please keep it for a week, and ship priority to the next destination insured for $230,000.


Thats right neighborly of you. I'm in if I can put my own edge on it with the grind wheel. Pumpkin and squash season is here. Seems the perfect tool but I'll only know for sure when I test it.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 30, 2019)

Some background info on the knife, published before the end of auction:
https://www.esquire.com/food-drink/...il&date=103019&utm_campaign=nl18478155&src=nl


----------



## chinacats (Oct 30, 2019)

I really hope that $ went to charity...


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 30, 2019)

chinacats said:


> I really hope that $ went to charity...


The knife was part of his estate (his daughter?). It was not a Kramer auction where Bob donates a %. But I think they indicated some money would get donated.


----------



## Ktva (Oct 30, 2019)

Money well spent 

Seriously, if someone has that much extra money, it's great that he or she uses it for charity.


----------



## AT5760 (Oct 30, 2019)

The Esquire story said it’s a 60/40 split between his estate and the CIA (scholarship fund I think)


----------



## playero (Oct 31, 2019)

your estimate was wrong. i had auction sniper for $85,000 jajajaja maybe next time.


----------



## Interapid101 (Nov 1, 2019)

Pretty cool article about Bourdain, Kramer, and the knife:

Anthony Bourdain, a Legendary Knife, an Auction, and a Love Story

https://www.esquire.com/food-drink/a29622461/anthony-bourdain-auction-bob-kramer-knife


----------

